# Using tree branches for crested Geckos



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Are branches from any Tree ok to use? And should I take the bark off?

Cheers


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

E80 said:


> Are branches from any Tree ok to use? And should I take the bark off?
> 
> Cheers


Ever greens are not safe.
Best is fruit trees but most other things in the forest are safe also such as oak.
I leave the bark on but if you want it to be free or animals and funguses then you're best off removing the bark


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

It you want to leave the bark on and be safe I hear it's best to wash it in boiling water or whack it in your oven... I think


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Ever greens are not safe.
> Best is fruit trees but most other things in the forest are safe also such as oak.
> I leave the bark on but if you want it to be free or animals and funguses then you're best off removing the bark


I'll just stick to fruit tree's I think, I have no idea how to tell the others apart. Thanks


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

JackR said:


> It you want to leave the bark on and be safe I hear it's best to wash it in boiling water or whack it in your oven... I think


Thanks for the advice


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

if you have a large chest freezer you can put it in there for a couple of days, i then use a wire brush to remove any loose particals.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

roddymclaren said:


> if you have a large chest freezer you can put it in there for a couple of days, i then use a wire brush to remove any loose particals.


I might try that


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Freezing can simply cause the 'nasties' to go into a hibernation state, awaking no the worst once defrosted.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Krispy1984 said:


> Freezing can simply cause the 'nasties' to go into a hibernation state, awaking no the worst once defrosted.


I'll just put them in boiling water then.


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

E80 said:


> I'll just put them in boiling water then.


I'm Gunna find some branches and stick them in the bath for bit! 
Not Gunna tell the mrs thou


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

mine goes straight in the viv, the beasties in it add to my bio-active substrate and it looks more natural with all the moss n whatnot on it.


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

Trissai said:


> mine goes straight in the viv, the beasties in it add to my bio-active substrate and it looks more natural with all the moss n whatnot on it.


Is your viv live planted? or can you have bio-active substrates without it being a live planted viv?

(sorry for intruding into the thread)


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Trissai said:


> mine goes straight in the viv, the beasties in it add to my bio-active substrate and it looks more natural with all the moss n whatnot on it.


And you have never had any problems? I would like it to look more natural than shop bought. getting my new viv Tomoz so would save a bit of time


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*I've discovered a lot of people that take branches tend to bake them in the oven for at least an hour on the highest temp, and then freeze for a few days to kill of anything  I'm not saying that's a must, 
I'm merely stating that most people who do this, then state that they've baked and frozen the wood :2thumb:*


----------

